# Anyone Slot Racing in Southern Ontario?



## Jeff Van Stemp (Feb 3, 2009)

I live near Woodstock, Ontario. I will hopefully be building a 1/25 road course this summer at my place. I am into hard-body model racing. Anyone interested in racing or know of another track somewhere?
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Jeff Van Stemp said:


> I live near Woodstock, Ontario. I will hopefully be building a 1/25 road course this summer at my place. I am into hard-body model racing. Anyone interested in racing or know of another track somewhere?
> Email me at [email protected]


Hey Jeff,

I was living in Guelph till I defected the taxes lol..I think there may be a large scale track in Kitchener and One in Hamilton ( Go Cats Go!). I moved down here in 01 so things may have changed since then good luck finding a spot.. say hello to John for me and send me Timmy Ho's.. please please....


Dave (Built more Tim Hortons $1.25 at a time then any other Canadian)


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Jeff
I PMd you
Living in Cambridge.
Interested in getting into slot car racing...I might be interested in helping you:
start a club?
build a track?
etc


----------



## Jeff Van Stemp (Feb 3, 2009)

*Timmy Ho Taxes etc.*



coach61 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I was living in Guelph till I defected the taxes lol..I think there may be a large scale track in Kitchener and One in Hamilton ( Go Cats Go!). I moved down here in 01 so things may have changed since then good luck finding a spot.. say hello to John for me and send me Timmy Ho's.. please please....
> 
> ...


You complain about the taxes but I think you moved out to get cheap coffee. I'm actually a Wisconsin born American living in the snowy north and I don't drink coffee so my taxes aren't so bad. There are a couple big tracks around, but I don't really race lexan. My love is for the hard plastic models. I mean, when you have a really great crash shouldn't something break? Jeff


----------



## Jeff Van Stemp (Feb 3, 2009)

*Getting into slot racing*



airdave said:


> Hi Jeff
> I PMd you
> Living in Cambridge.
> Interested in getting into slot car racing...I might be interested in helping you:
> ...


Yeah, I need to do some work in the room prior to building the track. I am a carpenter so I can and will do it this spring/summer. Have you slot raced before and what type? I really dig the 1/25 hard plastic model racing. I built tons of models as a kid (I'm 46 now) and racing them is just the best. I still have about 12 operating slot cars and a bunch of controllers etc. I raced for years in Toronto in a couple hard plastic clubs. What type of race cars are you interested in? I like NASCAR, open wheel vintage iron hobbies, INDY etc.
I generally scratch build my cars, and I make my own tires from black foam and mount them on rims that a machine shop turned for me out of aluminum stock.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

yup, raced slot cars as a kid (didn't everyone?)...although I fell in love with Hot Wheels Sizzlers when they came out!

When I was in my 20s and had some money, I started buying AFX stuff...can't beat the size for being able to set up a wicked track in a much smaller place! But lets face it...AFX is fantastic stuff with an absolutely amazing collection of detailed vehicles! I loved mixing and matching, cutting and modding, painting and racing!

Anyway, after a few years, I packed it in, due to other interests...

but many years later, I am re-finding some of my hobbies (of youth) and although there isn't a lot of money to throw around, I would love to give the bigger slot cars a try.

I have just as much interest in the track and set building aspect (which, I think is why a lot of people get involved in Model Railroading!...I love doing the annual Model RR tours just to see some of the extravagant model setups!)

If I can help in any way with track building, set decoration, artwork, or anything technical (I have woodworking skills too and I'm an ex Auto Mechanic) etc....just give me a call (or drop me a line) Jeff!
If I'm not working or doing something with my Daughter...Im there!


----------

